# Maggie Fall Leaves Hocking Hills Ohio



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

We took the girl for a short drive up to Hocking Hills Ohio so she could play in the fall leaves yesterday What a Beautiful day!!

Maggie had the time of her life


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great pictures! I especially love the one of Maggie buried in the leaves. The one of the giant hornet's nest was kind of cool, yet frightning!
Fall is my favorite time of year, it's too bad it's so short lived.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Bear
Mine too and you're right it is way too short!

I SOoooooo wanted that hornets nest but couldn't figure out how to talk my wife into climbing that tree???


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of leaves! Pretty scenery and pretty subject! <3


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. I thought Maggie left Ohio. Lol. Took me a second to realize which 'leaves' you were talking about!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Maggie is sooooooo adorable! Awesome photo's thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Isn't Ohio beautiful...love the pictures..especially Maggie in the deep leaves..cool hornet's nest..we're camping next week near Mohican State Park..can't wait..


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pictures.....Maggie is beautiful!!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone
Maybe I’m partial but we’re crazy about this girl. Maggie LOVES the leaves It’s so hysterical to watch her chase them, she tries so hard to catch ALL of them, that she comes up empty every time! Haha…. :crazy:

Yed Kdotto, We’re absolutely loving Ohio. Mohican State Park looks great we're going to have to pay it a visit maybe do some camping too?
Being from Colorado originally and after being stuck down south Mississippi the past few years we’ve missed the seasons! Can’t wait to see MagPie when she sees her first snow I’ve got to try and record that. :snowflake:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Maggie's Dad, yesterday was an absolutely awesome day in Boulder. We don't have as dramatic colors as in the midwest, but it was glorius and the winds were very high here so the leaves were really blowing. 
I was out with Bear and when we were playing in the leaves, I would throw them up in the air and he would try and catch them...goofy dog!
BTW, A Basin opened today


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Maggie's Dad, yesterday was an absolutely awesome day in Boulder. We don't have as dramatic colors as in the midwest, but it was glorius and the winds were very high here so the leaves were really blowing.
> I was out with Bear and when we were playing in the leaves, I would throw them up in the air and he would try and catch them...goofy dog!
> BTW, A Basin opened today


I bet it was great in Boulder. Maples or not, I miss the Aspens no matter what, they will always be my favorite tree. My hiking stick is an Aspen Sapling from Gunnison that an elk damaged so I cut it down and then had to smuggle out of DIA??? haha....

Wow I can't believe it's Ski Season there already? That's great.

Maggie is the same way she just goes bonkers over leaves when we walk it's a constant "Drop It.... Drop It....Drop It" she wants to pick them all up! haha....


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

nice pictures, i need to take Triad out and get pictures for the fall dont think i have any yet.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

nice picture of the barn its nice to see what ohio used to be about.


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

TriadGSD said:


> nice picture of the barn its nice to see what ohio used to be about.


Thanks Triad if you take the pictures I'd like to see them!
Columbus Ohio has a State Park that actually has a working farm from the 1880's that you can do all the chores the way they did it back then hands on. Really cool


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Grrrrrreat pics & gotta love good old OHIO. 
Howdy neighbor! We are about an hr east of ya.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You can send some of that scenery down here to South Carolina,oh and the puppy too!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Grrrrrreat pics & gotta love good old OHIO.
> Howdy neighbor! We are about an hr east of ya.


Wow Ohio too! An hour east of Columbus is a beautiful area oh yeah Bear & Lion Country too! haha... Are you enjoying your reborn fame from the T. Tompson event last year?


Gharrissc you can't have the puppy unless you promise to give her back after she's fully trained? haha...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, we are 1.5 miles from the property where that took place 1 yr today. 8( I figured it would brought up news, radio, facebook, etc, but not a word about it today.

Yes, so pretty around here, but the wind & rain today did a slight number on the trees today.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! Love the pics of Maggie in the leaves and the lake pic with the foliage showing in the lake reflection!


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Maggie is way too pretty! I love Hocking Hills, though some of the cave/cliff areas are a bit scary for dogs. Your pics sort of look like the Lake Hope area. Too bad the powers that be have made High Banks (just a few miles north of Columbus) so dog-unfriendly.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures and your puppy is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope that hornet nest isnt too close to your house


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Fafhrd said:


> Maggie is way too pretty! I love Hocking Hills, though some of the cave/cliff areas are a bit scary for dogs. Your pics sort of look like the Lake Hope area. Too bad the powers that be have made High Banks (just a few miles north of Columbus) so dog-unfriendly.


Thanks guys she really loved the leaves!

Fafhrd I forget the name but it is the lake just coming into town. What did they do to High Banks? I've never been there so a heads up would be helpful thanks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> beautiful pictures and your puppy is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope that hornet nest isnt too close to your house


Nope about 50 minutes from the house but if I could have found a way to hike my wife up on that branch to cut it off then the nest would have been at my house! haha....


----------

